# corrado 1.8t shaved bay wire tuck... non a/c heater box conversion



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

basically i know i would need a mk2 non a/c heater box. What else would i need wiring, controls???

anyone have pinouts or wiring diagramso or how to??? diy???? any info is good info...

would a mk2 diesel jetta have a non a/c heater box ?


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

>?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hit up The Burninator.


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

no such user


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

also does anyone know if i convert to known a/c heater box will i still have the 2 hoses inlet and outlet for the a/c sticking out of the firewall or will i have to customize that


----------



## PUREDREAMZ (Oct 13, 2003)

no one knows ?


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

PUREDREAMZ said:


> no one knows ?


Its an easy thing to fig out IMO, If you dont want a heater core, take it out, loop the connections and block off the hole in the firewall. same thing with the AC expansion valve to evaporator connection. cut the bastid if you have to.:laugh:


----------



## double_clutch (Apr 18, 2008)

find a passat without a/c they have the same heaterbox as a raddo, or maybe a mk3 heater box will work, i just did a mk3 dash swap in my mk2 and went from a/c to no a/c. the hoses for the heatercore will line up with the firewall holes if you do it right. pm me and i can try to dig up some pictures of mine.


----------

